# كورس لتعلم قواعد اللغة الانجليزية................



## + بريسكلا + (8 يونيو 2009)

الدرس الأول : تركيب الجملة في اللغة الإنجليزية 

الجملة في اللغة الإنجليزية كما هو معروف تتكون من ثلاث أشياء رئيسية : 


Subject ...الفاعل 

Verb ..الفعل 

Object المفعول به 

والكثير من الطلبة والطالبات يخطؤون في هذا التركيب الذي لايتغير فهو قاعدة ثابتة 
مثال على ذلك : 


They study geography ,,,,,,,,هم يدرسون الجغرافيا 

They ......Subject

study....Verb

geography...Object 

إذا إتبعنا الترتيب الصحيح 
أولا ..S

ثانيا ..V

ثالثا ....O 

الكثيرون يخطؤون ويرتبوا الجملة حسب القواعد العربية 

فيقولون مثلا: 

Study they geography 

إذا من الخطأ أن نبدأ بالفعل في اللغة الإنجليزية كما في العربي 

فكل لغة لها قواعدها الخاصة بها ..

والجملة في اللغة الإنجليزية تحتم وضع الفاعل أولا ثم الفعل ثم المفعول به ..






الدرس الثاني : الضمــــــــــــــــائر 
Pronouns 

في البداية لابد أن نعرف ماهو الضمير (pronoun) ؟
الضمير في اللغة الإنجليزية ..( كلمة تحل محل أو تأتي بديلا ل إما الإسم Noun)) أو العبارة الإسمية (Noun phrase).

مثال 
Samia eats apple 
لو أردنا إستبدال إسم سامية بضمير الأنثى تصبح 
She eats apple 

#وللضمائر في اللغة الإنجليزية تسعة أنواع سنشرحها شرحا وافيا# 

أولا : ضمائر إسم الإشارة Demostrative pronouns 
وهي التي تستخدم فيها أدوات الإشارة 
ويندرج تحت هذا النوع عدة ضمائروهي :

(this/that/these/those/such)
أمثلة 

That is incredible!
I will never forget this
Such is my belief





ثانيا # الضمائر الشخصية Personal pronouns
وهي التي تمثل أشخاص أو أشياء 
وهي تنقسم قسمين 

إما أولا * الضمائر الشخصية التي تحل محل الفاعل أو من فعل الفعل
أو هي التي تسبق الفعل Subject personal pronouns
ويندرج تحتها الضمائر التالية #
I, you ,he , she , it , we 
I , he , she , it هذه تستخدم للمفرد 
We تستخدم للجمع 
You تستخدم في كلتا الحالتين مفرد وجمع 
أمثلة 
She took the bus last night 
He is aschool boy .
We are Muslims .
I stayed at home. 
You need another blanket.

ثانيا * الضمائر الشخصية التي تحل محل المفعول به 
أو هي التي تأتي بعد الفعل والفاعل Object personal pronouns 
وهي نفس السابقة لكن محولة إلى ضيغة المفعول به لأنها تستخدم بداله
وهي 
Me ,you , him , her ,it , us 
أمثلة 
John took it 
Umar gave me abook
We sent you a letter.
He adores her.
I saw it with my own eyes.
They have just invited us to their wedding.
We went with him.



ثالثا # الضمائر الملكية Possesive pronouns 
وهي التي تفيد الملكية أو ملكية شيء معين لشخص أو ماإلى ذلك 
ويندرج تحت هذا النوع الضمائر التالية #
Mine , yours ,his , hers , ours , yours , theirs 
أمثلة 

This book is mine.

This pencil case is yours.

Mary is a relative of his.

I've found hers.

Ours need watering.

Yours are bigger than mine.

These are your notebooks and those are theirs.
​





​
رابعا # الضمائر الإنعكاسية Reflexisive pronouns 
وهي التي تشير إلى الفاعل وتنعكس عليه وتصاغ عن طريق إضافة Self للمفرد أو selves للجمع إلى الضمائر التالية #
my, your, our, him, her, it, them
فتصبح 
myself

yourself

himself

herself

itself

ourselves

yourselves

themselves

أمثلة
She made this skirt herself
The queen herself was among the demostrators.
The mayor himself spoke for the abolition of the dealth penalty.




خامسا# الضمائر الاستفهامية Interrogative pronouns
وهي الضمائر التي تستخدم في صيغة الأسئلة أو لفرض سؤال معين وهي التي تبدأ ب Wh 
وهذه الضمائر هي :
what, which, who, whom, and whose. أمثلة / Examples

What did you say?
ماذا قلت ؟ 
Who said that? 
من الذي قال ذلك ؟
Which one do you prefer?
ما لذي تفضله؟
وهكذا ...

سادسا #ضمائر النفي أو الضمائر المنفية Negative pronouns
وهي التي تستخدم لنفي العبارة أو الجملة الاسمية 
وهذه الضمائر هي
no-one, nobody, neither, none and nothing

أمثلة 

لا يوجد احد هنا Nobody is here .

She is neither a British nor American : هي ليست بريطانية ولا أمريكية



سابعا # ٌالضمائر التبادلية Reciprocal pronouns 

وهي التي تفيد وتشير إلى تبادل شيء معين بين شخصين
وهذه الضمائر هي :
each other / one another : 

مثال:

لو كتب خالد إلى أخته سامية رسالة وكذلك كتبت سامية رسالة إلى أخيها خالد نقول إذا 
They wrote to each other / one another once a month.
كلاهما صحيح ..


ثامنا# ضمائر الوصل 
Relative pronouns

وهي التي تربط مجموعة من الكلمات بأسماء معينة أو ضمائر أخرى 
وهي :
(who/whoever/which/that)امثلة :

The student who studies hardest usually does the best

الطالبة التي تدرس جيدا هي التي تقدم الأفضل عادة .


تاسعا وأخيرا # الضمائر الكمية Quantifier وهي تفيد الكمية والمقدار 
وهي : 
some, any, something, much, many, little, few , a lot 

أمثلة 
I have few literary books.
أنا أملك بعض كتب الأدب 
They like orange so much 
هم يحبون البرتقال كثيرا





الدرس الثالث : الأسماء(Nouns) 

ماهو الاسم ؟What is a noun ?

الاسم في اللغة الإنجليزية هو : اسم شخص (person) أو شيء (a thing) أو مكان ( a place ) أو اسم حيوان (an animal ) أو فكرة ( an idea ) وأي شيء يمكن أن يسمى يطلق عليه إسم أي ( Noun ) .
ويجب أن نعرف دوما في حال وجود A/an/the قبل كلمة معينة فهذا يعني أن ما بعدها مباشرة هو إسم (Noun).

تعالوا معا نشاهد بعض الأمثلة على الأسماء (Nouns) :
dog, cats, women, Sally, justice, strength, departure, apples, England, California, Steve Young, mice, school, beach, kindness, food

طيب تعالوا نشوف أمثلة في جمل على الأسماء وراح نطبق التعريف عليهم:1
. Sahar and Nora made a cake.
سحر ونورة قاموا بعمل كيكة .
(أسماء أشخاص +شيء)

2. The moon is far away from the earth.
القمر يبعد عن الأرض.
(أسماء أماكن)

3. His kindness was appreciated.

لقد كان لطفه مستحسنا.
(إسم فكرة )

4. The plane will depart in twenty minutes.

ستقلع الطائرة بعد عشرون دقيقة.
(إسم شيء)

# الفرق بين الاسم الحسي والاسم المجرد (المعنوي):Concrete & abstract nouns

(concrete N) الاسم الحسي
هو إسم الشخص أو المكان أو الشيء الذي تستطيع إدراكه بحاسة أو أكثر من حواسك الخمس .
ُExamples:
honey>>>>>>>عسل
pillows>>>>>>>>وسادات

fish>>>>>>>>>سمك

juice>>>>>>>>>عصير
إذا كل هذه الأسماء نستطيع إدراكها بحاسة أو أكثر من حاسة من الحواس الخمس سواء بالنظر أو الشم أو التذوق ........إلخ

# الاسم المجرد (المعنوي )
Abstract N
وهو أي إسم غير محسوس ولايمكن لمسه بالحواس : مثل المشاعر والصفات والمزايا والأفكار أي أشياء معنوية

Examples/ أمثلة

Thought>>>>>>>>فكرة

Wisdom>>>>>>>>حكمة

Freedom>>>>>>>>الحرية

Creativity>>>>>>>الابتكار


تعالوا نشوف أمثلة في جمل :

. I could smell dinner *****ng.
(Concrete N ) أستطيع شم طهو الغداء

I don't have much knowledge on the subject, Professor.

(abstract N) ليست عندي أي خلفية أو علم عن الموضوع يابروفسور
__________________


# الآن نشوف الفرق بين الاسم الخاص والعام
Proper & common Nouns 

أولا : الاسم الخاصProper N
وهو الاسم الذي يمثل شخص معين أو مكان معين أو شيء معين . وهو دائما يكتب بالحرف الكبير . ولو نلاحظ أن أسماء أيام الأسبوع والشهور والمناسبات التاريخية والمعاهد والمنظمات والديانات كلها تعتبر أسماء خاصة وتكتب بالحرف الكبير (أقصد أول حرف من الكلمة ) .


Examples/ أمثلة
Nora نورة

Ramadan رمضان

Friday يوم الجمعة

الحرب العالمية الأولىFirst World War 


وهذه الأسماء كما قلت تكتب بالحرف الكبير سواء كانت في بداية أو وسط أو آخر الجملة.

# الاسم العام
Common Nounهو عكس الاسم الخاص تماما في كل شيء فهو الاسم الذي يعود إلى شخص أو مكان أوشي عموما وليس على وجه الخصوص . عادة هذه الأسماء تكتب بداياتها بحرف صغير ماعدا في حالة واحدة إذا كانت في بداية الجملة تكتب بالحرف الكبير .

Examples/ أمثلة
This woman is my sister .
هذه الإمرأة هي أختي .

This is my leader .
هذا هو قائدي .

# صيغة المفرد والجمع في الاسم :
Plural & singular forms
الأسماء عادة تكون بطبيعتها مفردة لكن إذا أردنا أن نجعلها في صيغة الجمع نضيف لها
S أو es
مثال :
Friend مفرد

Friends جمع حسب نهاية الجملة فكل الأسماء حينما نريد جمعا نضيف
S
في نهاية الجملة ماعدا إذا كانت الكلمة أو الاسم منتهيا بإحدى الحروف التالية :
X , O , S , Sh , Ch , Z
فإننا حين نجمعها نضيف
Es
أمثلة :

Box >>>>>>>>>>>>Boxes

Wash >>>>>>>>>>>>>washes

Buzz>>>>>>>>>>>>buzzes

Class>>>>>>>>>>>>classes

وتحتوي صيغة الجمع في الاسم على قاعدة شاذة لبعض الأسماء حيث حين نود جمع كلمة معينة لا نضيف لها
S/es
لكن يتغير شكل الكلمة كليا لذلك يجب أن تحفظ
أمثلة
Man >>>>>>>>men
Child >>>>>>>>children
Mouse>>>>>>>>>mice
Foot>>>>>>>>>feet
Goose >>>>>>>>>geese
Tooth >>>>>>>>>>teeth
Ox>>>>>>>>>>oxen
Woman>>>>>>>>women
louse>>>>>>>>>lice 

حينما نقوم بجمع كلمة تنتهي بحرف %
Y
ومسبوق بحرف ساكن (الحروف الساكنة هي كل حروف اللغة الإنجليزية ماعدا خمسة منها وهي
(I , o , u , e , aوهذه هي حروف العلة
نحذف حرف
Y
ونضيف بداله حرف
I

مثال:
One country >>>>>>>>>>three countries
أما إذا كان حرف الواي
Y
مسبوق بأحد حروف العلة الخمسة التي قلتها سابقا
نقوم فقط بوضع ال
S
بدون أي تغيييييييييير
مثال

Toy>>>>>>>>>toys

هناك كلمااااااات تنتهي بحرفي إما 
F / fe وهذه نحولها إلى 
Ves 
مثال
Leaf >>>>>>>>>leaves 

قبل ما نكمل الجزء الثاني أخواتي فيه نقطة أحب أذكرها : طبعا فيه بعض الأسماء لها نفس الصيغة سواء في المفرد أو الجمع ..أمثلة 

Dear>>>>>>>>>>dear 
Fish>>>>>>>>>>>fish
Means>>>>>>>>>>>>means
Series>>>>>>>>>>series
Sheep>>>>>>>>>>sheep
Species>>>>>>>species


الأسماء الملكية Possessive Nouns

وهي الأسماء التي تثبت ملكية شيء معين إلى شخص معين ..

أولا : في حالة المفرد أي إذا كان الاسم مفردا نقوم بصياغة الملكية عن طريق إضافة الفاصلة العليا ثم 
Sهذه أمثلة على الأسماء المفردة :
The girl 
My wife 
A lady 
Naser

نصيغها في الملكية تصبح : 

The girl´s
Naser´s
My wife´s
A lady´s


وهذه جمل توضح الملكية للمفرد:The red suitcase is Cassandra's. 
الشنطة الحمراء هي لكساندرا (أي هي ملك لكاساندرا) 
This is Naser´s pen .
هذا قلم ناصر ( يملكه ناصر) 

ثانيا: في حالة الجمع نقوم بصياغة الملكية عن طريق (العكس) إضافة 
S
ثم الفاصلة العليا 
أمثلة : 
The girls>>>>>>>>>>the girls´
Their wives >>>>>>>>their wives´
The ladies >>>>>>>>the ladies´
إذا لو لاحظنا إنه هذه الأسماء في صيغة الجمع بعكس السابقة في حالة المفرد لذلك كل حالة لها خاصية في صياغة الملكية .

بعض الأسماء شاذة لا يكون الجمع فيها باضافة حرف (S )

وهذا هي :

Man >>>>>>>>men
Child >>>>>>>>children
Mouse>>>>>>>>>mice
Foot>>>>>>>>>feet
Goose >>>>>>>>>geese
Tooth >>>>>>>>>>teeth
Ox>>>>>>>>>>oxen
Woman>>>>>>>>women
louse>>>>>>>>>lice

صيغة الجمع من هذه الأسماء لو أردنا ضياغة الملكية منها نقوم بإضافة فاصلة عليا ثم حرف 
Sيعني مثل حالة المفرد 
أمثلة :
The men>>>>>>>>>>the men´s
My children>>>>>>>>>my children´s

************
# الأسماء المعدودة والغير معدودة 
Countable & Non-Countable Nouns

لابد أن نعرف الفرق بين الإثنين وهما عكس بعضهما 
أولا : الأسماء المعدودة Countable Nouns
وتشمل الأسماء التي يستطيع أي شخص عدها ولاتمثل صعوبة في العد مثل: التفاح ..الأقلام..الخيار ..الكراسي ..الكتب ...إلخ 
يعني أشياء نقدر أن نحصيها ..وهذه الأسماء يمكن صياغة المفرد والجمع منها 
مثال : 
Book >>>>>>>>>>books 
نشوف أمثلة في جمل:
We painted the table red and the chairs blue. 
قمنا بطلاء الطاولة الحمراء والكراسي الزرقاء .

إذا من شروط الإسم المعدود :
1-قد يكون مسبوقا ب
A/an 
في حالة المفرد
2-ينتهي بـ
S/es في حالة الجمع
* وقد نستخدم العبارات التالية قبل الإسم المعدود لإفادة الكثرو أو الجمع مثل .
Many , a lot of ,some , two , three . fourوأي عدد ..
A chair >>>>>>>>>> many chairs
A chair >>>>>>>>>> a lot of chairs
A chair >>>>>>>>>> some chairs
A chair >>>>>>>>>> three chairs
ولو حبينا نسأل نستخدم 
How many ……..?
مثال:
How many apples are there?
ثانيا : الأسماء غير المعدودة Non-Countable Nouns
(or mass noun)
هي الأسماء التي من الصعب والمستحيل أن نحصيها ونقوم بعدها لصعوبة ذلك في الحقيقة .
مثل : الأثاث ، الأوكسجين, الأرز , العصير و الماء ....إلخ

من شروط الإسم الغير معدود :
1- ليس مسبوقا بـ 
A/an
2- لايمكن صياغة الجمه منه بإضافة 
S/es يمكن إضافة كلمات تدل على الجمع فقط مثل:
Much , a lot of , some 
water>>>>>>>>>>>>> some water
water>>>>>>>>>>>>>a lot of water
water>>>>>>>>>>>>>much water 

ولو حبينا نسأل نستخدم 
How much………?

لذلك لابد نفرق بين الإثنين عشان نطبق القواعد الصحيحة على كل حالة




الدرس الرابع : الأفعال 
Verbs

ماهو الفعل؟

What Is A Verb?
الفعل: هو أهم جزء في أي جملة . وهو يدل على الحدث المرتبط بالفاعل.

والفعل عادة في اللغة الإنجليزية يقع بعد الفاعل مباشرة كما عرفنا سابقا ..

Subject + Verb+ Object 

مثـــــــــــــال:

Salem reads a book .

يقرا سالم كتابا .


ومن الخطأ الفادح أن نضع الفعل في بداية الجملة كما في اللغة العربية لكن نتبع القاعدة السابقة فاعل ثم فعل ثم مفعول به 

وليس 

فعل ثم فاعل ثم مفعول به 
# تنقسم الأفعال في اللغة الإنجليزية إلى قسمين :
1- الفعل لوحده (a verb)
أي فعل واحد فقط لايصاحبه شيء 

مثال:

I come from Canada.

أنا من كندا 

فالفعل هنا واحد غير مركب (come)

2- الفعل المركب ( Compound Verb )
أي الفعل الذي يتكون من جزئين 

مثال :

It will snow tomorrow.

سوف تثلج غدا .

فالفعل هنا (will snow) 

مكون من جزئين فعل مساعد Willوالفعل snow


وتنقسم الأفعال في اللغة الإنجليزية تبعا للزمن إلى ثلاثة أقسام :
الفعل المضارع وأنواعه Present simple

الفعل الماضي وأنواعه past simple 

الفعل المستقبلي وأنواعه Future 

وسنتطرق للأنواع في الدروس القادمة بإذن الله .

# هناك أفعال منتظمة وأفعال غير منتظمة 
Regular verbs & Irregular Verbs
الأفعال المنتظمة هي التي لايتغير شكلها بتغير الزمن مثلا من مضارع إلى ماضي إلا أننا نقوم بإضافة إضافات بسيطة على الفعل تفيد بتغير الزمن لكن الشكل الأساسي والعام للفعل لايتغير .

مثـــــــــــال:

We talk to our father.

نحن نتكلم مع أبينا (فعل مضارع ) والفعل ( talk)

لو أردنا تحويل نفس الجملة من المضارع إلى الماضي نقوم فقط بإضافة ed فتصبح الجملة:

We talked to our father.

نحن تكلمنا مع أبينا .

Talk >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>talked

الأفعال الغير منتظمة هي التي يتغير شكلها كليا بتغير الزمن مثلا من مضارع إلى ماضي لانضع ed في آخر الفعل . وهي أفعال محدودة يجب حفظها وفهمها والتدرب على إملائها .

مثال:

They go to school.

هم يذهبوا إلى المدرسة 

فالفعل هنا Go نريد تحويله إلى زمن الماضي لانقوم بإضافة ed

فتصبح الجملة : 

They went to school
هم ذهبوا إلى المدرسة .

فلو نلاحظ هنا أن افعل تغير تماما في شكله من 

Go >>>>>>>>>>>>>went









​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (8 يونيو 2009)

الدرس الخامس : المضارع البسيط 
Present simple 


What do we mean by ( Present simple)?
ماذا نعني بالزمن المضارع البسيط؟ 
هو: الفعل الذي نستخدمه للتحدث عن حدث معين لا يحدث في الماضي بل يحدث الآن في الأوقات الحالية وهذا الحدث يحدث بتكرار أو عادة أو إنه حقيقة ثابتة لاتتغير أو شيء من المتعارف عليه أنه صحيح.ولابد أن نفرق بين المضارع البسيط Present simple والمضارع المستمر present continous 
وهذا ماسأتطرق له في دروس قادمة إ شاء الله .



# تعالوا نشوف طريقة صياغة الفعل المضارع البسيط 
How to form present simple?

طبعا عندنا طريقتين لصياغة المضارع البسيط
Present simple​
أولا: Subject + verb (s) +object
إذا فاعل ثم الفعل مضافا معه حرف الـ (s) الملحقة بالفعل ثم المفعول به 
لكن فيه ملاحظه مهمة هنا إنه : لابد إضافة حرف ال (s) في الفعل في حالة توفر شرطين ضرورين:1- الشرط الأول :إذا كان الفاعل في بداية الجملة عبارة عن الضمائر التالية 
He , She , It
إذا لو توفرت هذه الثلاث الضمائر في محل الفاعل كان من الضروري وضع حرف ال (s) في الفعل الذي يلي الفاعل 
حرف ال (s) يساوي العالم كله 

أمثلة / He sings in his room.
هو يغني في غرفته.
She eats the apple.
هي تأكل التفاحة 
It snows in Alaska
إنها تثلج في ألاسكا .
إذا في جميع الأمثلة السابقة لاحظنا وجود حرف ال (s) ملحوقا بالفعل المضارع والسبب ؟؟
هو أن الفاعل هو إما He , She , it 
أما الضمائر الأخرى فلاتتبع نفس القاعدة أي 
We , they , I , you فإذا تبعها العل يوضع كما هو بدون إضافة حرف الـ (s)
2- الشرط الثاني هو إذا كان الفاعل يعود على إسم مذكر أو مؤنث أو جماد أي غير عاقل .
إذا في هذه الحالة نضيف حرف ال (s) ملحقا بالفعل المضارع 
أمثلة /Naser sings in his room . 
يغني ناصر في غرفته 
إذا ناصر إسم يعود إلى شيء مذكر 
Faten eats the apple.
تأكل فاتن التفاحة.
إذا فاتن إسم يعود إلى مؤنث 
The Internet stops suddenly.
توقف الإنترنت فجأة 
إذا الإنترنت إسم غير عاقل أو جماد .


ثانيا: 
Subject + verb +object
إذا فاعل ثم الفعل من غير إضافة حرف ال ( s) ثم المفعول به 
وحتى نطبق هذه القاعدة لابد من توفر الشرط التالي * في حالة توفر الضمائر التالية في محل الفاعل وهي
I , you , they ,we 
أمثلة / 
They watch the T.V every day.
هم يشاهدوا جهاز التلفاز يوميا 
We watch the T.V every day.
نحن نشاهد جهاز التلفاز يوميا .
You watch the T.V every DAY .
أنت تشاهد جهاز التلفاز يوميا.
I watch the T.V every day.
أنا أشاهد جهاز التلفاز يوميا.
إذا لابد من تفادي خطأ وضع حرف الـ (s) فلانقول:
They watches the T.V every day.
وممكن أن نضع الـ (s) لو كان بدل They وجود 
He , She ,it 



• في زمن المضارع البسيط نستخدم ثلاث أفعال مساعدة :وهي : 
Is , am , are 
Is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>singular 
تستخدم ال (is) مع الأسماء أو الضمائر المفردة (She , He , it )
أمثلة:
She is a Christian .
هي مسيحية
He is a christian .
هو مسيحى .
It is a nice book.
هو كتاب جيد.
Huda is a christian girl.
هدى فتاة مسيحية .


Are>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>plural
نستخدم الفعل المساعد Are مع الضمائر (They ,we , you) أو الأسماء الجمع وليست المفرد 
أمثلة : 
They are christians.
هم مسيحين .
We are christians 
نحن مسيحين.
You are christian. 
أنت مسيحى .

أما الفعل المساعد Am نستخدمه فقط مع الضمير I فقط لاغير .
مثال :
I am from Egypt.
أنا من مصر.

ومن الأخطاء الفادحة أن نضع مع الضمير I الفعل المساعد is أو الفعل المساعد are 


وكما قلت سابقا إستخدامات كل فعل مساعد (Helping verb) مع الضمائر الموضحة .



متى نستخدم الفعل المضارع البسيط؟
When to use the present simple?
أولا/ نستخدمه مع الحدث الذي يحدث عادة كروتين إما كل يوم أو كل إسبوع وهكذا .Actions which happen regularly (every day, every week, etc.)

أمثلة /
They go to school every day.
هم يذهبون للمدرسة كل يوم .
إذا الذهاب للمدرسة حدث من المعتاد عليه يوميا فهو روتين يومي.
She takes ashower every Friday.
هي تستحم كل يوم جمعة.
إذا هذا حدث معتاد لها القيام به كروتين كل نهاية إسبوع.

ثانيا /الأشياء التي لاتتغير مثل ( الحقائق العلمية , الأفكار...) أمثلة /
The sun rises from the east.
تشرق الشمس من الشرق 
وهذه حقيقة علمية لاتتغير فمن المتعارف عليه أن الشمس نشرق من الشرق
The earth goes round the sun.
وهذا أيضا حقيقة علمية لاتتغير وهو أن أن الأرض تدور حول الشمس .


ثالثا / يستخدم مع الأشياء التي عموما نعرف أنها صحيحة لايختلف عليها إثنان Nurses look after patients in hospitals.
تعتني الممرضات بالمرضى في المستشفيات وهذا شيء صحيح لايختلف عليه إثنان .




* Do / Does 
الفعل do يأخذ الضمائر التالية :
I , you , they ,we أما الفعل does يأخذ الضمائر التالية :
He , she ,it 
& وحتى ننفي حدث معين نضيف كلمة not إلى Do / Does

Do / Does+ not 
أمثلة :
I do not like rice.
انا لاأحب الأرز .

She does not like rice.
هي لاتحب الأرز .

How to form questions in present simple?
كيف نصيغ السؤال في المضارع البسيط؟
نقوم فقط بعملية المقص 
أمثلة :
She is christian.
حينما نحول الجملة هذه إلى سؤال نضع الفعل في البداية ثم الفاعل ونكمل بقية الجملة ثم نضع علامة الإستفهام 
إذا حسب القاعدة التالية:
V+Subject+the rest of the sentence + ?

فيصبح السؤال؟
Is she christian?
وقد لايتوفر أصلا في الجملة الفعل المساعد لذلك نضيفه نحن في السؤال حسب مايناسب الفعل إذا كان مفردا أو جمع.
مثال 
They watch the T.V every day.
فيصبح السؤال :
Do they watch the T.V every day?


* عادة نستخدم مع المضارع البسيط الكلمات التالية :
Always, usually, often .

طبعا إلحين إنتهى درسنا وأتمنى يكون مفهوم وأي سؤال أنا حاضرة ومافي فسحة ألين كل وحدة تروح لقسم الواجبات وتحل التمارين المطلوبة 
.



الدرس السادس: Present Continuous
زمن المضارع المستمر


* كثير من الطالبات والطلاب لا يستطيعوا التمييز ما الفرق بين زمن المضارع البسيط وزمن المضارع المستمر أو الأزمنة الأخرى لذلك سأتطرق اليوم لهذه النقطة خلال درسنا اليوم حبيباتي فلننتبه جيدا إلى الفروق .


في البداية ماذا نعني بالزمن المضارع المستمر؟
What do we mean by the term Present Continuous?
لو نلاحظ من الإسم (مستمر ) أي مازال في الإستمرار بعكس المضارع البسيط فقد ينتهي بعد مدة معينة .

إذا هو الزمن الذي يعود على حدث لفعل معين يحدث الآن في هذا الوقت ومازال الحدث مستمرا وقد يتوقف وقد لايتوقف إذا الحدث مستمر وليس في الماضي أو المستقبل .

* متى نستخدم الفعل المضارع المستمر؟
When to use the Present Continuous?
إذا في حالات معينة تستخدم المضارع المستمر تعالوا مع بعض نشوف هذه الحالات:

أولا/ في حالة التعبير عن عمل أو حدث أو نشاط معين بأنه مازال مستمرا في الوقت الذي يتكلم فيه الشخص .وهذا الحدث في زمن المضارع الحالي .وهذا العمل والحدث من المحتمل أن ينتهي في المستقبل . وغالبا ما تستخدم هنا كلمة
Now

أمثلة / Examples

Naser and Ibrahim are playing football now .

ناصر وابراهيم يلعبون الآن كرة القدم

إذا لو نلاحظ هنا الحدث هنا هو لعب كرة القدم وهذا الحدث مازال مستمرا الآن في زمن التكلم وقد ينتهي قريبا في المستقبل القريب أي قد ينتهي ناصر ومحمد من لعب الكرة بعد ساعة أو ساعتين . إذا الحدث هنا فيه إستمرارية ((اللعب بالكرة))
لذلك نستخدم المضارع المستمر وليس المضارع البسيط .


ثانيا/ في حالة التعبير عن عمل أو حدث أو نشاط معين حدث في الماضي ومازال مستمرا في وقت المتكلم ومن المحتمل أن هذا الحدث قد يستمر في المستقبل لوقت غير محدد والذي قد يكون إما زمن طويل أو قصير .

أمثلة / Examples


Salem is working for an oil company.
يعمل سالم في شركة للبترول.

إذا الحدث هنا وهو ((العمل في الشركة )) بدأ في الماضي وهو مازال مستمرا الآن أي أن سالم مازال يعمل في الشركة وعمل سالم في الشركة سيتمر في المستقبل إلى أجل غير محدد . إذا الحدث هنا ((العمل)) يدل على الإستمرارية وعدم الثبات لذلك لا نستخدم المضارع البسيط.


Mary is studying music in New York 

الحدث هنا بدأ في الماضي وهو مازال مستمرا الآن أي أن ماري مازالت تدرس ا ودراستها ستستمر في المستقبل إلى أجل غير محدد . إذا الحدث هنا ((الدراسة )) تدل على الإستمرارية وعدم الثبات لذلك لانستخدم المضارع البسيط.

ثالثا/ قد نستخدم المضارع المستمر للتحدث عن حدث أو عمل سوف يحدث في المستقبل .وفي هذه الحالة نستخدم كلمة أو عبارة أو شبه جملة تدل أن الحدث سيحدث في المستقبل.

أمثلة / Examples

We are buying anew car as soon as the new models come out.

سنشتري سيارة جديدة قريبا في الوقت الذي تظهر فيه الموديلات الجديدة .

إذا الحدث هنا وهو ((شراء السيارة )) هذا الحدث سيحدث قريبا أي في المستقبل القريب وشراء السيارة حدث مستمر يدل على الاستمرارية ولهذا إستخدمنا المضارع المستمر .وكذلك إستخدمنا كلمات تدل على المستقبل مثل
As soon as

The new student is arriving next week.

الطالبة الجديدة ستصل الأسبوع القادم.

إذا الحدث هنا وهو ((وصول الطالبة الجديدة )) هذا الحدث سيحدث قريبا أي في المستقبل القريب ووصول الطالبة حدث مستمر يدل على الاستمرارية ولهذا استخدمنا المضارع المستمر .وكذلك إستخدمنا كلمات تدل على المستقبل مثل
Next week

رابعا / في حالة التحدث عن حدث غالبا مايحدث ويتكرر .وفي هذه الحالة نستخدم كلمة 
always

مثال/Example

My young son always is learning new things.
إبني الصغير عادة مايتعلم أشياء جديدة.

وقد يكون التحدث عن شيء يتكرر غالبا قد لايرضي المتكلم أي أنه لايكون راضيا عما يحدث

مثال

Wake up ! you are always sleeping.
إستيقظ أنت عادة ماتنام .

إذا المتحدث غير راضي هنا عن المخاطب في عادة النوم الكثير .


خامسا/ في حالة التحدث عن حدث متكرر الحدوث سواء هذا الأسبوع أو هذا الشهر أو هذه السنة.
أمثلة / Examples

I am taking five course this semester.

أنا آخذ خمسة كورسات هذا الترم .

إذا الحدث هنا هو دراسة الكورسات التي تتكرر خلال هذا الترم .

She is writing another book this year.

هي تكتب كتابا آخرا هذه السنة .

إذا الحدث المتكرر هذه السنة هو كتابة الكتاب الآخر .

• & كيف نصيغ الفعل المضارع المستمر؟
How to form The present Continuous ?

منعا لتداخل الأمور في بعضها قسمت الصياغة إلى ثلاث أقسام ..
ولكن قبل التطرق إلى هذه الثلاثة أقسام أود أقول أن الشيء الذي يميز صياغة المضارع المستمر هو إضافة (ing) ملحقة بالفعل ومسبوقة بفعل مساعد
أي (is-am- are)
والآن هيا بنا إلى الثلاثة أقسام :

أولا/
I + am + V -ing 

إذا حرف I ثم الفعل المساعد am (لأنه حرف ال I ماياخذ إلا الفعل المساعد am) ثم الفعل الأساسي ملحق به ال (ing)

مثال
I am reading a nice story now.
أنا أقرأ قصة جميلة الآن.

ثانيا/
( she-he-it) + is + V (ing)

إذا أولا إما إحدى الضمائر المفردة التالية She-he -it ثم الفعل المساعد is ثم الفعل ملحقا ب (ing)

أمثلة ..

She is trying to improve his work .

هي تحاول أن تحسن من عملها .

It is raining.

إنها تمطر .

ثالثا/
(we-you-they)+ are+ V (ing)

إذا أولا إما إحدى الضمائر الجمع التالية we-you-they ثم الفعل المساعد are ثم الفعل ملحقا به ال (ing)


أمثلة:

They are sleeping now.

هم نائمون الآن.

You are singing beautifully.

أنت تغني بعذوبة .

ملاحظة / لابد من فهم القاعدة جيدا ثم حفظها منعا ((لللخبطة))!!!

• هناك أفعال لايمكن صياغتها على هيئة المضارع المستمر لأنها في الواقع لاتدل على الإستمراية وإنما تدل على حالة معينة ووضع معين وعدم الإستمرارية لذلك من سابع المستحيلات صياغتها في شكل المضارع المستمر ولكن في هيئة المضارع البسيط وهي :

أولا / الأفعال التي تعود إلى وظائف العقل
Mental state
(know-realize-understand-recognize-believe-feel-suppose-think-imagine-doubt-remember-forget-want-need-prefer-mean)
مثال

من الخطأ أن نقول 
He is knowing.
والصحيح هو
He knows

ثانيا/ الأفعال التي توضح إنفعالات معينة
Emotinal state

(love-like-appreciate-hate-dislike-fear-envy-mind -care)

ثالثا/ أفعال تدل على الملكية

Possesion(posses-have-own-belong)


رابعا/ أفعال الحواس الخمس
Sense perception

(taste-smell-hear-feel-see)

خامسا/ أفعال أخرى تدل على حال معين وعدم الإستمرارية
(seem-look-appear-cost-owe-weigh-be-exist-consist of- contain-include)



* كيف نصيغ النفي في الجملة المثبتة:
How to form the negative? 

كما هو معروف حينما نريد صياغة أي نفي في اللغة الإنجليزية نقوم فقط بوضع كلمة not للنفي 

مثال

They are sleeping now.
هم نائمون الآن .
هذه الجملة مثبتة وحينما نريد نفيها نضيف فقط not بعد الفعل المساعد سواء كان 
Is-am-are

فتصبح الجملة :

They are not sleeping now.

هم غير نائمون الآن.

* كيف نصيغ الأسئلة في المضارع المستمر؟ 
How to form Questions in Present Continous

نضع الفعل المساعد في البداية ثم الفاعل سواء أكان إسم واضح أو ضمير ثم بقية الجملة ثم علامة الإستفهام ..

مثال

They are sleeping now.
هذه جملة وحينما نحولها إلى سؤال نقوم بعملية المقص فتصبح 

Are they sleeping now? 
هل هم نائمون الآن ؟ 







​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (8 يونيو 2009)

*الدرس السابع : زمن المضارع التام
The Present Perfect tense .


* ملاحظة / أحب أن أنبه أخواتي أن كثير من الطالبات والطلاب يصعب عليهم فهم هذا النوع ((المضارع التام)) **The Present Perfect tense .
**ويجدون صعوبة في كيفية استخدامه ومتى لذلك سأتطرق لذلك عزيزاتي في درسنا لهذا اليوم راجية من الله أن يحوز الدرس على فهمكن ورضاكن فلننتبه جيدا.. وهيا بنا ..


أولا / ماهو المضارع التام وماذا نعني به؟
What do we mean by the term ((Present Perfect))?


**هو الزمن الذي نستخدمه للتحدث عن حدث أو فعل حدث قبل فترة وهذه الفترة غير محددة ((أي قبل ساعة –قبل يومين _ قبل سنة -.......إلخ)) وهذا الحدث مازالت آثاره ونتائجه متبقية إلى الآن . إذا الحدث لابد أن يكون :
* فعل وقع أو حدث قبل فترة غير محددة . وقد تكون احيانا محددة.
*مازالت آثار هذا الفعل أو الحدث باقية إلى الآن .

يعني مثلا ,,,, راح أضربلكم مثال بالعربي عشان توصل المعلومة:
فمثلا لو أتيت بكتاب معين وهذا الكتاب أعجبني جدا وحبيت أعطي الكتاب لصديقتي ((هالة)) مثلا :
فهالة ترد علي بأنها قرأت الكتاب خلاص من زمان لكنها ماتذكر الوقت اللي قرأت فيه الكتاب ((لكنه منذ فترة معينة )) إذا آثار الحدث بالنسبة لهالة إنها ملمة بالكتاب أو القصة والفكرة العامة لهذا الكتاب .إذا مازال هناك آثار للحدث اللي عملته في الماضي وفي وقت غير محدد .
فتصبح الجملة كالتالي ..

**Nora: Read this book , it is very nice.
Halh: I have read it already.


**لكن لو لاحظنا إن في زمن المضارع المستمر كنا نتكلم عن حدث مستمر لايتوقف في زمن التحدث وقد يتوقف لاحقا في المستقبل وقد لايتوقف .إذا الفعل يدل على الإستمرارية والحركة وعدم الركود .


* كيف تقوم بصياغة زمن المضارع التام؟
How to form the present perfect tense?

عموما نصيغ المضارع التام عن طريق أولا وضع الفعلين
Have/has ثم الصيغة الثالثة للأفعال Past participle

إذا :
Has /have + Past participle


سنقوم يتقسيم نقسم الصيغة إلى قسمين ولابد الالتزام بالقسمين:

القسم الأولوهو التابع للفعل المساعد has

طبعا She-he-it تاخذ الفعل المساعد has

إذا الصيغة تصبح :

Subject+has+ V(past participle)
إذا أولا نضع الفاعل وقد يكون الفاعل الضمائر الثلاث السابقة وهي
She-he-itثم الفعل المساعد has
ثم الفعل الرئيسي في صيغته الثالثة .
أمثلة / Examples
She has learned French already.
لقد تعلمت الفرنسية للتو .


He has lost his keys.

لقد أضاع مفاتيحه.

القسم الثانيوهو التابع للفعل المساعد have

طبعا I-you-we-they تاخذ الفعل المساعد have

إذا الصيغة تصبح :

Subject+have+ V(past participle)
إذا أولا نضع الفاعل وقد يكون الفاعل الضمائر الأربعة السابقة وهي
I-you-we-they
ثم الفعل المساعد have
ثم الفعل الرئيسي في صيغته الثالثة .
أمثلة / Examples
I have met many people since I came here in june.
لقد قابلت الكثير من الناس منذ لحظة قدومي في شهر جون.

We have been here for two weeks.
نحن هنا منذ إسبوعين ماضية.


They have studied the lesson very good.
لقد إستذكروا الدرس جيدا.


* متى نستخدم زمن المضارع التام؟
When to use the Present Perfect tense?
أولا : في حالة التعبير عن حدث أو نشاط مستمر وهذا الحدث بدأ في وقت (0محدد)) في الماضي وإستمر إلى الوقت الحاضر أي زمن التكلم . وفي هذه الحالة عادة نستخدم حرف الجر since
مثال:

I have met many people since I came here in يونية.
لقد قابلت الكثير من الناس منذ لحظة قدومي في شهر جون.

إذا الحدث المحدد هنا هو مقابلة الناس والوقت بالتحديد هو في شهر جون ومازالت آثار الحدث إلى الآن.

He has spoken English since he was achild .

هو يتحدث الإنجليزية منذ أن كان طفلا.

إذا الحدث هو تحدث اللغة الإنجليزية وهذا الحدث حدث في وقت معين أو محدد ((حينما كان طفلا)) ومازالت آثار الحدث((تحدث اللغة)) إلى الآن.


ثانيا: : في حالة التعبير عن حدث أو نشاط إستمر منذ زمن أو وقت في الماضي لكنه هذا الوقت (( غير محدد)) بالضبط إلى زمن التحدث. وعادة نستخدم هنا حرف الجر forأمثلة :

He has studied English for along time.
لقد درس الإنجليزية منذ زمن بعيد.


إذا الحدث هنا هو دراسة اللغة الإنجليزية وهذا الحدث لم يحدث في وقت معين أو محدد في الماضي((منذ زمن بعيد)) إلا أن آثار الحدث وهو دراسة اللغة الإنجليزية واقعة إلى الآن.


They have been here for several years.

هم هنا منذ سنين عديدة .

إذا الحدث هنا التواجد أو تواجدهم هنا وهذا الحدث لم يحدث في وقت معين أو محدد في الماضي((منذ سنين عدة)) إلا أن آثار الحدث وهو تواجدهم هنا واقعة إلى الآن.



ثالثا : : في حالة التعبير عن حدث أو نشاط حدث مرة أو عدة مرات((أي حدث مكرر)) في الماضي وإلى وقتنا الحاضر .أمثلة:

He has played football from time to time.
هو يلعب كرة القدم منذ وقت لآخر.

إذا الحدث هنا لعبة كرة القدم وهذا الحدث قد تكرر أكثر من مرة من الماضي وإلى الآن في الوقت الحالي .

He has appeared on television Occasionally.
يظهر هو في جهاز التلفاز في بين فترة وأخرى

في حالة التعبير عن حدث أو نشاط قد إنتهى منذ فترة قصيرة جدا قبل وقت التحدث.

أمثلة:

He has just left.

لقد ذهب للتو.

She has worked very hard this week.
لقد عمل عملا شاقا هذا الأسبوع.

* تعالوا نشوف مع بعض الفرق بين إستخدام 
Since و for 

Since 
نستخدم هذا الحرف للتعبير عن وقت محدد كما رأينا في المثال السابق:

I have met many people since I came here in يونية.
لقد قابلت الكثير من الناس منذ لحظة قدومي في شهر جون.


For
نستخدم هذا الحرف للتعبير عن مدة زمنية كما رأينا في المثال السابق:

He has studied English for along time.
لقد درس الإنجليزية منذ زمن بعيد.

إذا الحدث هنا حدث منذ مدة زمنية معينة بعيدة .


How to make questions? 
كيف نقوم بوضع أو صياغة السؤال؟


نشوف أولا مثال من الأمثلة السابقة على جملة عشان نحولها لسؤال..

They have studied the lesson very well.

حينما نحولها إلى سؤال نقوم بعملية المقص أو عملية إكس X

فتصبح الجملة :

Have they studied the lesson very well?

إذا نبدأ بالفعل المساعد have ثم الفاعل they ثم بقية الجملة...وعلامة الإستفهام



* The negative 
النفي 

طبعا أي نفي في العالم يكون مثل ماقلنا قبل كذا ياإما ب not أو never

كلها لها نفس المعنى وفي المضارع التام يأتي النفي بعد ال have/has

نشوف نفس الجملة :

They have studied the lesson very well.

فتصبح 

They have not studied the lesson very well.


تابع : زمن المضارع التام

The Present Perfect tense .

ملاحظة : طبعا الدرس شوي طويل وله توابع أحب أكملها هنا في القسم الثاني ..
• الكلمات التي تستخدم عادة مع المضارع التام
• وهي: 
already 
وتعني للتو –الآن –سابقا

مثال:

She has already gone. 
لقد ذهبت للتو

Just وتقع بين الفعل الأساسي والفعل المساعد.

وتعني منذ لحظات – منذ وقت قصير-بالتمام أو تماما .

مثال:

Do you like something to eat?
No I have just had lunch.

Yet وبالعادة تستخدم هذه الكلمة في النفي والأسئلة فقط 

وتعني حتى الآن وهي تشير إلى أن المتكلم يتوقع شيئا أن يحدث .

أمثلة : 

هذا مثال على النفي

I have written the letter but I haven’t posted it yet.
لقد كتبت الرسالة ولكني لم أرسلها بعد.

وهذا مثال على السؤال:

Has it stopped raining yet?


ألم يتوقف هطول المطر حتى الآن؟

ملاحظة :* نحن نستخدم المضارع التام للتعبير عن شيء حدث لأول مرة .

أمثلة: 

This is the first time I have driven a car.

هذه هي المرة الأولى التي أقود فيها السيارة .

• إذا أراد شخص يسأل شخص آخر عن شيء عمله في حياته بامتدادها يستخدم المضارع التام 

عن طريق إستخدام الصيغة التالية في السؤال:

Have you ever+V past participle 

أمثلة :


Have you ever eaten caviar?

هل مرة في حياتك تسنى لك أن تأكل الكافيار.

Have you ever read Hamlet?


هل مرة في حياتك تسنى لك أن تقرأ قصة هاملت.

وهكذا ....

ولآن إنتهينا من زمن المضارع التام
*
*:download::download:*​*
*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (8 يونيو 2009)

*الدرس الثامن: المضارع التام المستمر
The present perfect continuous tense

Or

The present perfect Progressive tense 


ملاحظة / أخواااااتي قبل ما نبدأ في درس اليوم لازم نراجع شوي إيش أخذنا قبل ..وطبعا قبل أخذنا إلى الآن فقط في الأزمنة ثلاثة أنواع وكلها في(( الزمن المضارع )) وعرفنا كل وحدة واستخداماتها وهي :
The Present Simple

The Present Continuous

The Present perfect

واليوم راح ناخذ آخر زمن بالنسبة للمضارع وهو

The present perfect continuous tense

المضارع التام المستمر

وأنا بصراحة ما أبغ وحدة فيكم تلخبط مابين هذا الدرس ودروس سابقة مثل

The Present Continuous

The Present perfect


لذلك راح أتطرق للنقطة هذه في نهاية درس اليوم ..إتفقنا أوكي .

إذا فلنبدأ الدرس اليوم وهدوء وإنتباااااااه ..

ماذا نعني بزمن المضارع التام المستمر ؟
What do we mean by Present Perfect tense?بكل بساطة هو / الزمن الذي يستخدم للتحدث عن نشاط أو عمل معين ((فعل)) وقع في الماضي (سواء كان الماضي البعيد أو القريب ) واستمر هذا العمل أو الفعل إلى الآن (وقت ما أتكلم أنا ) إذا مايهمنا هنا في هذا الزمن هو إستمرارية الحدث
O.K

طيب إيش رايكم ناخذ كذا مثال بسيط بالعربي عشان نفهم الحكاية !!!

مثلا / أخي قام بتصليح السيارة من قبل ساعة ونصف ومازال إلى الآن (وقت ماأتكلم أنا) يعمل في تصليح السيارة . طيب الفعل هذا أو الحدث هذا وهو ((تصليح السيارة)) بدأ في الماضي القريب (قبل ساعة ونصف ) ومازال إلى الآن أي أن الحدث لم ينتهي بعد ..


* طيب حبيباتي كيف نصيغ زمن المضارع التام المستمر؟

How to form The present perfect continuous tense?طبعا نصيغ هذا الزمن عن طريق أولا وضع الفعل المساعد
Have
أو
ثم نضيف كلمة ( has been) 
ثم نضيف الفعل وملحق به حرف ( ing)

إذا تكون النتيجة هكذا

Have/has +Been+ V- ing 

Been 
هذه أساسية لايمكن حذفها وهي مايميز هذا الزمن طبعا مع الفعل الملحوق ب Ing


وكالعادة منعا للخبطة راح نقسم الصياغة إلى قسمين:
أولا/ الصياغة الخاصة بالمفرد Singular
والذي يأخذ الفعل المساعد has
وهنا يتبع هذا القسم الضمائر التالية أو مايناسبها من الأسماء الظاهرة في الفاعل :
وهذه الضمائر هي :
She-He-Itفتصبح الصيغة

Subject + has+ been + V ing
إذا نضع الفاعل أولا وهو أحد الضمائر السابقة أو مايناسبها من الأسماء الظاهرة
مثال

He has been working .

ثانيا/ الصياغة الخاصة بالجمع Pluralوالذي يأخذ الفعل المساعد have
وهنا يتبع هذا القسم الضمائر التالية أو مايناسبها من الأسماء الظاهرة في الفاعل :
وهذه الضمائر هي :
I – we – you - theyفتصبح الصيغة

Subject + have+ been + V ing
إذا نضع الفاعل أولا وهو أحد الضمائر السابقة أو مايناسبها من الأسماء الظاهرة
مثال

They have been working .



• متى نستخدم المضارع التام المستمر؟
When to use The present perfect continuous tense?وهو إستخدام واحد حينما نريد ان نشير إلى( مدة ) عمل معين بدأ في الماضي واستمر إلى الحاضر .ولذلك نستخدم كلمات معينة سأتطرق لها بعد الأمثلة .

أمثلة / Examples
I have been sitting here since seven o’clock.
أنا أجلس هنا منذ السابعة تماما .أي أنه كان جالسا ومازال جالسا . (الحدث تام مستمر)

You have been studying for five ساعة. Why don’t you take a break?
أنت تدرس لمدة خمس ساعات متواصلة لماذا لتأخذ قسطا من الراحة .
فالحدث هنا هو (الدراسة ) كانت في الماضي من قبل خمس ساعات ومازالت إلى الآن .

It has been raining all day .
إنها تمطر هذا اليوم. فالحدث هنا هو نزول المطر حيث أنه كان ينزل منذ البداية ومازال مستمرا في الهطول فالحدث هنا تام وأيضا مستمر .

نلاحظ أننا نستخدم بعض الكلمات في هذا الزمن ومنها

Since –forوطبعا أخذنا هذه الكلمتين في الدرس السابق (راجعوه)

All morning
كل الصباح
All day
كل اليوم
All week
كل الأسبوع
ولو لاحظنا إنه الكلمات تشير إلى مدة معينة كما يتطلب هذا الزمن .

• الان نبغ نعرف إيش الفرق بين
المضارع المستمر
The Present continuous
و
المضارع التام المستمر
The Present Perfect continuous
الفرق يالغاليات إن المضارع المستمر نتحدث عن حدث يقع الآن

مثلا الآن أنا أكتب الدرس

I am writing the lesson.

فالحدث هنا أصلا ليس له ماض لأني أنا الآن أكتب الدرس .

لكن
المضارع التام المستمر
نتحدث فيه عن حدث وقع في الماضي وإستمر إلى الحاضر .

مثال
He has been repairing the car since seven o’clock.
يصلح هو السيارة منذ السابعة تماما
إذا الحدث هنا له ماض هنا بعكس ماسبق والحدث هنا هو إصلاح السيارة الذي وقع منذ الساعة السابعة ومازال إلى الآن .

• ملاحظة / بعض الأحيان لايكون هناك أي فرق بين المضارع التام والمضارع التام المستمر وهذا يكون مع بعض الأفعال مثل
( live-work- teach)
يعيش –يعمل-يدّرس 

I have lived here since 1985.
أنا أعمل هنا منذ عام 1985

I have been living here since 1985.
أنا أعمل هنا منذ عام 1985





**The Past simple

وقد كنا للتذكير فقط قد إنتهينا في الدروس السابقة من سلسلة دروس الزمن المضارع بأنواعه الأربعة.

وعشان أعطي فكرة عامة عن زمن الماضي فهو بكل بساطة عكس الزمن المضارع . 




طيب ماذا نعني بزمن الماضي البسيط ؟

What do we mean by The past Simple Tense?

هو الزمن الذي يتحدث عن نشاط أو حدث أو فعل معين حدث وإنتهى في الماضي . إذا الفعل أو الحدث بدأ وإنتهى في الماضي .

يعني كذا مثال على الطاير ,,,, أمل غابت عن المدرسة أمس . طيب إذا الحدث هنا إن أمل غابت والغياب حدث وإنتهى خلاص أمس (أي شيء أصبح ماضي) لكن اليوم أمل حضرت المدرسة . 



How to form the Past simple Tense?
كيف نصيغ زمن الماضي البسيط؟

هناك صياغتين للماضي البسيط :

أولا : الصيغة المنتظمة (الغير شاذة) وهذه بكل بساطة تكون بإضافة فقط حرفي 
(ed)
إلى نهاية الفعل فيصبح الفعل ماضي . ولكن ننتبه إلى أن هذه الطريقة لاتتبع مع كل الأفعال في اللغة الإنجليزية لكن نتبعها مع الأفعال المنتظمة وهي تسمى :
Regular Verbs
وقد يتسائل البعض ماهي الأفعال المنتظمة وهل هناك قائمة بها عشان نعرفها لكن عشان أبسط الحكاية لكم ..إنه أي فعل غير منتظم على طول نعرف إنه منتظم وراح نعرف قائمة الأفعال الغير منتظمة بعد لحظات ....
لكن الآن دعونا نأخذ أول صيغة للماضي ..وهي مثل ماقلنا :
Subject+ V-ed+ Complement
إذا الفاعل ثم الفعل مضافا له حرفي Ed ثم بقية الجملة سواء كان فيها مفعول به أولا .

طيب ناخذ أمثلة :

It rained yesterday.

لقد امطرت بالأمس .


إذا الفعل الأساسي هو Rain وكان في المضارع ولما حولنا الفعل إلى الماضي أضفنا حرفي ed إلى الفعل فتحول إلى ماضي .

Naser arrived last night.

وصل ناصر الليلة الماضية
.إذا الحدث هنا وقع وإنتهى في الليلة الماضية وهو وصول ناصر فوضعنا حرف ed إلى نهاية الفعل حتى نعرف إن الفعل ماضي.



ثانيا: الصيغة الشاذة ومن الإسم نلاحظ أنها الصيغة التي لايضاف لها ed في نهاية الفعل حتى نثبت أنها في الماضي . إذا الصيغة تكون بأن شكل الفعل كلية يتغير تماما من ناحية الكتابة ومن ناحية النطق . وكما قلت أن ليست كل الأفعال شاذة لكن هناك قائمة بالأفعال الشاذة والتي تسمى Irregular Verbs وقد ذكرتها في إحدى الدروس السابقة على شكل رابط وسأذكرها الآن . وبالنسبة للائحة الأفعال التي سأذكرها الآن هي عبارة عن جدول (معروف لدى الجميع) والجدول هذا مقسم إلى ثلاث أقسام والأقسام هذه تحوي الأفعال الشاذة . في أول خانة من هذا الجدول نلاحظ الفعل في الزمن المضارع أما الخانة الثانية فنلاحظ انفس الفعل لكن في الزمن الماضي (وهذا مانريده ) أما الخانة الثالثة وهي لاتهمنا الآن فهي تسمى الماضي . 



When to use The Past Simple?
متى نستخدم الماضي البسيط؟

أولا / في حالة التعبير عن نشاط أو فعل معين حدث في وقت محدد في الماضي .وعادة مانستخدم كلمات معينة تدل على تحديد الزمن والوقت مثل : 

Yesterday أمس

last night الليلة الماضية 

year ago منذ سنة 

last week الأسبوع الماضي 

last month الشهر الماضي 
Examples:

It rained yesterday.

لقد امطرت بالأمس .


Naser arrived last night.

وصل ناصر الليلة الماضية

They came here ayear ago .


ثانيا/ أيضا في حالة التعبير عن حدث معين ليس له زمن محدد في الماضي . ويكون الوقت مفهوم من المضمون الكلي.

Examples:

He went to town .

لقد ذهب إلىالبلدة.

إذا لايوجد هنا وقت محدد هنا لوقت ذهابه .

He spoke to the captin about it.

لقد كلم القائد عنه. (لايوجد وقت محدد عن الوقت الذي تكلم فيه) 

ثانيا/ أيضا في حالة التعبير عن حدث معين ليس له زمن محدد في الماضي . ويكون الوقت مفهوم من المضمون الكلي.
Examples:

He went to town .

لقد ذهب إلىالبلدة.

إذا لايوجد هنا وقت محدد هنا لوقت ذهابه .

He spoke to the captin about it.

لقد كلم القائد عنه. (لايوجد وقت محدد عن الوقت الذي تكلم فيه) 




The negative 

النفي 

مثلا عندنا هذه الجماة المثبتة 

I walked to school yesterday 

نحولها إلى جملة منفية نستخدم 

did not وإختصارها 

Didn’t

ثم نضع الفعل الأصلي وليس الماضي 

إذا تصبح الجملة:

I Didn’t to school yesterday.

وصيغة النفي هذه تأتي مع جميع الضمائر اللي عارفينها 



كيف نصيغ السؤال ؟ 
How to form Q.?

نستخدم أيضا في السؤال الفعل did سواء كان مثبت أو منفي .Didn’t

أمثلة:

Did you go out last night? 
هل ذهبت ليلة البارحة؟ 

ولو لاحظنا إن إذا إستخدمنا did على طول الفعل الأساسي يكون في صيغته الأصليه أي المصدر من دون أي إضافات ..

When did Yaser die? 

متى توفى ياسر؟ 



ملاحظة على السريع/ لاننسى إن الفعل be يعني is-am-are

طيب نبغ نعرف إيش الماضي منهم 

was -were

ملاحظة أخرى /نحن لانستخدم على الإطلاق الفعل did سواء في حالة النفي أو السؤال مع الفعلين 
was –were

**الدرس العاشر : الماضي التام 
**The Past Perfect يب تعالوا نشوف سوا ماذا نعني بالماضي التام ؟
What do we mean by the Past Perfect?

هو الزمن الذي يستخدم للتعبير عن حدث معين أو فعل معين وقع( قبل حدث آخر ) في الماضي ..
إذا لونلاحظ إنهم حدثين أو فعلين وكلهم في الماضي لكن واحد من الحدثين وقع قبل الآخر وهو حدث الماضي التام ثم الماضي البسيط .


إيش رايكم ناخذ مثال على السريع عشان نفهم السالفة ..
مثلا/ أنا أكلت التفاحة قبل ذهابي للمدرسة بالأمس .
إذا الحدثين هنا في الماضي وهما أكل التفاحة والذهاب للمدرسة لكن حدث سبق الآخر وهو أكل التفاحة .
طبعا راح أكتب هذا المثال بالإنجليزي لكن بعد أخذ الصيغة للماضي التام.


كيف نصيغ الماضي التام؟
How to form the Past Perfect


صياغتنا هنا سهلة جدا ولو نتذكر شوي إيش أخذنا في المضارع التام في صيغته التي كانت 
Has/have+V-past participle

طيب صياغتنا هنا راح تكون في صيغة الماضي من الصيغة السابقة فتصبح :

Had+ V-past participle

إذا الفعل المساعد had ثم الصيغة الثالثة للفعل الأصلي .

طبعا الفعل المساعد هنا had يأخذ جميع الضمائر بدون إستثناء 

She-he-it-you-they-we-I
طيب فاكرين المثال السابق تبع التفاحة تعالوا نصيغه :

تصبح الجملة
I had eaten the apple before I went to school yesterday.


لو نلاحظ هنا إن الحدثين وقعت في الماضي لكن الماضي التام سبق الماضي البسيط فالحدث الأول هو أكل التفاحة والحدث الثاني وهو في الماضي البسيط هو الذهاب للمدرسة .إذا الحدث الذي يسبق الحدث الآخر يكون في صيغة الماضي التام وأما الآخر ففي الماضي البسيط
O.K

في ملاحظة حبيباتي إن أحيانا ليس من الضروري كتابة الحدثين في الجملة كما رأينا في المثال السابق لكن في بعض الصياغات تحذف الجملة التي في الماضي البسيط وبالمقابل نلاحظ أن عنصر الوقت متضمن ومفهوم من خلال الجملة ونفهم إن الجملة اللي إنحذفت هي أصلا في صيغة الماضي البسيط وراح نشوف في الأمثلة إن شاء الله.

متى نستخدم الماضي التام ؟ 
When to use the Past Perfect ? طبعا التكرار يفيد الشطار ومثل ماذكرنا في التعريف( وهو إستخدام واحد) يستخدم للتعبير عن حدث معين أو فعل معين وقع( قبل حدث آخر ) في الماضي ..
إذا لونلاحظ إنهم حدثين أو فعلين وكلهم في الماضي لكن واحد من الحدثين وقع قبل الآخر .وليس من الضروري وجود الحدث الآخر (الذي في الماضي البسيط) ظاهرا للعيان لكن متضمنا ومفهوم من خلال الجملة .

أمثلة /Examples

My Parents had already eaten by the time I got home.
لقد أكل والداي توا في الوقت الذي حضرت فيه إلى المنزل 

إذا الحدث الأول : أن والداي قد أكلا وهنا إستخدمنا الماضي التام.
الحدث الثاني :حضوري المنزل وهنا إستخدمنا الماضي البسيط .

ولو نلاحظ هنا أن الحدثين كانا ظاهرين للعيان.


I had finished my work before the captin came.
لقد أنهيت عملي قبل مجيء الكابتن.

إذا الحدث الأول : أنني أنهيت عملي وهنا إستخدمنا الماضي التام.
الحدث الثاني :مجيء الكابتن وهنا إستخدمنا الماضي البسيط .

ولو نلاحظ هنا أن الحدثين كانا ظاهرين للعيان.

He had never seen a cigarette before.
لم يشاهد هو السيجارة من قبل .

إذا الحدث الأول : أنه لم يشاهد السيجارة وهنا إستخدمنا الماضي التام.
الحدث الثاني :غير مذكور إنما هو مفهوم ومتضمن من خلال الجملة .

إذا الحدث الآخر الذي من المفترض أن يكون في الماضي البسيط محذوف هنا في الجملة وبالمقابل قد فهمنا مضمونه من سياق الجملة .

He had already heard the story.
لقد سمع القصة للتو.

إذا الحدث الأول : أنه سمع بالقصة وهنا إستخدمنا الماضي التام.
الحدث الثاني :غير مذكور إنما هو مفهوم ومتضمن من خلال الجملة .

إذا الحدث الآخر الذي من المفترض أن يكون في الماضي البسيط محذوف هنا في الجملة وبالمقابل قد فهمنا مضمونه من سياق الجملة .


He had called the doctor when I got there.
لقد كان قد إستدعى الطبيب حينما وصلت هناك.

إذا الحدث الأول : أنه إستدعى الطبيب وهنا إستخدمنا الماضي التام.
الحدث الثاني :وصول المتكلم هناك وهنا إستخدمنا الماضي البسيط .

ولو نلاحظ هنا أن الحدثين كانا ظاهرين للعيان.


أتمنى تكون الأمثلة واضحة .

طبعا لو أردنا كتابة أي قطعة في الماضي نكتب الجمل في الماضي البسيط لكن لو حصل أن تعرضنا في سرد القطعة إلى ذكر أشياء وقعت قبل الماضي البسيط إذا في هذه الحالة نستخدم الماضي التام.
:download::download:

*​
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (8 يونيو 2009)

الدرس الحادي عشر:زمن الماضي المستمر 
The Past continuous tense
or
The Past Progressive tense

بداية ماذا نعني بالزمن الماضي المستمر ؟
? What do we mean by the Past continuous tense

هو الزمن الذي يشير إلى فعل أو حدث مستمر في الزمن الماضي . أي أن هذا الحدث مازال في الإستمرار في الماضي بحيث بدأ في وقت معين في الماضي ومازال مستمرا ولازم نلاحظ إن الحدث مستمر في زمن الماضي وليس المضارع كما في الدرس الذي أخذناه.(زمن المضارع المستمر)


كيف نصيغ الماضي المستمر؟
?How to form the Past continuous tense

دعونا نعود قليلا بذاكرتنا إلى الوراء لنتذكر صيغة زمن المضارع المستمر ماذا كانت !!
نجدها على النحو التالي:

Be+V-ing
وقد قلنا أن [Beتعني is-am-are
مايهمنا الآن أن صيغة الماضي المستمر هي عكس المضارع المستمر أي الماضي مما سبق فتصبح الصيغة :
was/were+V-ing

إذا الفعلان المساعدان was/were ثم الفعل ملحوقا به حرف ing للدلالة على إستمرارية الحدث .

ومنعا ((لللخبطة)) راح أقسم الصيغة إلى جزئين :

أولا / Was+V-ing
وهذا الفعل المساعد was يأخذ الضمائر التالية she-I-he-it أو البدائل من الأسماء الظاهرة.

أمثلة 

I was playing.كنت ألعب ومازلت ذلك الحين في الماضي
She was playing.كانت تلعب ومازالت ذلك الحين في الماضي
He was playing.كان يلعب ومازال ذلك الحين في الماضي
it was raining.إنها أمطرت ومازالت ذلك الحين في الماضي

ثانيا/ were+V-ing

ثانيا/ الفعل المساعد were ويأخذ الضمائر التالية we-you-they

وذلك حسب الصيغة التالية:
were+V-ing

تعالوا ناخذ أمثلة:

They were playing.
We were playing 
You were playing


إذا ماندخل الأمور في بعضها ونعرف كل ضمير إيش بياخذ أو البديل من الأسماء الظاهرة


متى نستخدم زمن الماضي المستمر؟
When to use the Pastcontinuous tense? 

في الواقع أننا نستخدم هذا الزمن وكما أشرت آنفا للتعبير عن إستمرارية حدث معين في الزمن الماضي (وليس المضارع) ولذلك لو تذكرون في درس زمن المضارع المستمر لاحظنا أن ليس كل الأفعال يمكن صياغتها في هذا الزمن لأن هناك أفعال لاتدل على الإستمرارية سوف أعيد كتابتها هنا وللعلم فهي أيضا بالمقابل لاتصلح أن تستخدم في زمن الماضي المستمر لأنها بكل بساطة لاتدل على الإستمرارية .

وإليكم الأفعال:

أولا / الأفعال التي تعود إلى وظائف العقل
Mental state
(know-realize-understand-recognize-believe-feel-suppose-think-imagine-doubt-remember-forget-want-need-prefer-mean)

ثانيا/ الأفعال التي توضح إنفعالات معينة
Emotinal state

(love-like-appreciate-hate-dislike-fear-envy-mind -care)

ثالثا/ أفعال تدل على الملكية
Possesion

(posses-have-own-belong)


رابعا/ أفعال الحواس الخمس
Sense perception

(taste-smell-hear-feel-see)

خامسا/ أفعال أخرى تدل على حال معين وعدم الإستمرارية(seem-look-appear-cost-owe-weigh-be-exist-consist of- contain-include)

إذا هذه الأفعال جميعا لاتستخدم في كلا الزمنين الماضي والمضارع المستمر .


طيب أنا عندي حاجة أبي أضيفها إنه / ساعات ممكن ندمج زمن الماضي البسيط والماضي المستمر في جملة وحدة طيب متى؟ للإشارة إلى بينما هناك حدث معين وقع في زمن الماضي كان هناك حدثا آخر مستمرا 

I was eating dinner when Sami called me.
حينما دعاني سامي كنت أتناول الطعام.

طيب لو لاحظنا الأفعال واحد منهم كان في الزمن الماضي البسيط والثاني في زمن الماضي المستمر .إذا الحدث المستمر هنا هو تناول الطعام .وقد إستخدمنا في هذه الجملة أيضا الماضي البسيط (called)


While they were playing tennismit rained.
لقد أمطرت حينما كانوا يلعبون التنس.إستخدمنا هنا زمن الماضي البسيط+الماضي المستمر.


I was walking home when I met Mosa.
لقد قابلت موسى حينما كنت ماشيا

إستخدمنا هنا زمن الماضي البسيط+الماضي المستمر.

تعالوا نأخذ أمثلة على زمن الماضي المستمر بدون وجود زمن الماضي البسيط:

This time last year I was living In Brazil.

​



الدرس الثاني عشر: زمن الماضي التام المستمر 
The Past Perfect Progressive tense



الماضي من زمن المضارع التام المستمر وأكيد فاكرينه في الدرس الثامن..

طيب تعالوا نشوف سوا ماذا نعني بالماضي التام المستمر ؟
What do we mean by the Past Perfect Progressive?

في الواقع إن هذا الزمن يوضح المدة الزمنية لنشاط معين أو فعل معين كان مستمرا في الماضي لكن قبل نشاط آخر.(وهذا النشاط الآخر أيضا في الماضي)
بمعنى آخر دائما أننا في أغلب الأحوال نواجه في هذا الزمن وجود فعلين في الماضي أحدهما ماضي بسيط ولآخر ماضي تام مستمر ولابد أن نلاحظ أن الفعل أو الحدث في الزمن التام المستمر يسبق الماض البسيط وراح نشوف إن شاء الله ذلك من خلال الأمثلة .


كيف نصيغ الماضي التام المستمر؟
How to form the Past Perfect Progressive?

طبعا حبيباتي لو تذكرون معاي في الدرس الثامن صيغة المضارع التام المستمر وهي :

Have/has+been+V-ing

طيب صيغة درسنا اليوم وكما قلت سابقا هي الماضي من الصيغة السابقة لذلك تصبح الصيغة على النحو الآتي:

Had+been+V-ing

وهذه الصيغة تأتي مع جميع الضمائر بلا إستثناء والبدائل من الأسماء الظاهرة بعكس زمن المضارع التام المستمر الذي قسمنا فيه الصيغة إلى قسمين (الرجاء مراجعة الدرس الثامن) 

طيب تعالوا ناخذ 
أمثلة:

He finally came at six o’clock . I had been waiting for him since four -thirty.

لقد أتى أخيرا الساعة السادسة تماما لقد إنتظرته منذ الساعة الرابعة والنصف . 

طيب لو نلاحظ في هذه الجملة إن عندنا فعلين أحدهما في الماضي البسيط وهو :

he came 

والآخر في الماضي التام المستمر وهو :

had been waiting


وهذا ماقلته سابقا أننا قد نواجه في الجملة الواحدة فعلين كلاهما في الماضي إلا أن أحدهما بسيط والآخر تام مستمر .طيب مالسبب؟ 

في الماضي التام المستمر نذكر حدث تم باستمرار في الماضي قبل الماضي البسيط ..

يعني لو شرحنا الجملة نلاحظ أن هناك حدثين الحدث الأول هو الإنتظار (وهنا نضعه في الماضي التام المستمر) أما الحدث الثاني وهو قدوم الشخص (نضعه في الماضي البسيط) 

إذا الزبدة
الحدث الأول ( الأقدم) نصيغه في الماضي التام المستمر أما الحدث الثاني(الأحدث) نصيغه في الماضي البسيط. (لو لاحظنا هذا يشبه إلى حد كبير زمن الماضي التام )

++++++++
مثال 2

The police had been looking for the criminal for two years before he cought him.

لقد بحثت الشرطة عن المجرم لمدة سنتين قبل أن قبضوا عليه.

إذا نلاحظ حدثين :
الأول/ بحث الشرطة وهنا نصيغه في الماض التام المستمر
الثاني/القبض على المجرم وهنا نصيغه في الماضي البسيط

+++++++++
مثال3

Her eyes were red because she had been crying.


لقد كانت عيناها حمراء لأنها كانت تبكي .

الحدث الأول (ماض تام مستمر) / البكاء
الحدث الثاني(ماضي بسيط) / كانت عيناها حمراء.



أتمنى تكونوا فاهمين درسنا اليوم 


في نفس هذا الوقت من السنة الماضية كنت أعيش في البرازيل.

At eight O’clock last night I was studying.

في الساعة الثامنة تماما ليلة البارحة كنت أذاكر.







​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (8 يونيو 2009)

*الدرس الثالث عشر : زمن المستقبل البسيط*​*
*
*The Simple Future tense. *​*
*
*هو زمن المستقبل البسيط ..*​*
*
*++++++++++++*​*
*
*ماذا نعني بزمن المستقبل البسيط ؟
what do we mean by the term Future tense? *​*
*
*هو الزمن الذي نستخدمه للتحدث عن الأشياء أو النشاطات أو الأفعال التي تحدث في المستقبل سواء كان المستقبل القريب أو البعيد (طبعا أكيد واضحة من إسم الزمن) .لذلك جميع الأفعال تبعا لذلك من المستحيل أن تحدث في زمن الماضي أو زمن المضارع . 
O.K.*​*

*
*فمثلا أنا حابة افتح سوق كبير في المستقبل ( ماهو أنا مجرد مثال) أو حابة أكون خياطة ..أو أن أسافر مثلا بعد إسبوع إلى مصر أو سوريا (أي دولة) ..
أنا حابة مثلا أذاكر دروس اللغة الإنجليزية غدا وهكذا نلاحظ أنها كلها تخطيطات وأعمال سوف تنفذ في المستقبل ..أوكي طيب ..*​*
*
*++++++++++*​*
*
*كيف نصيغ زمن المستقبل البسيط ؟
How to form the Simple future tense ?*​*

*
*في الحقيقة إحنا نستخدم صيغتين مختلفتين تماما للتعبير عن زمن المستقبل البسيط:*​*
*
*راح أسرد الإثنين ثم نناقش كل واحدة على إنفراد : *​*
*
*أولا / *​*
*
*Be+going to *​*
*
*ثانيا/*​*
*
*Will+main verb*​*
*
*طيب راح نشرح كل صيغة على انفراد: *​*
*
*++++++++++++++*​*
*
*أولا / *​*
*
*Be+going to *​*

*
*طبعا إحنا عارفين إيش المقصود من Be في الصيغة السابقة لأن أخذناه قبل كذا وللإعادة قلنا إن ال Be تعني الأفعال المساعدة الثلاث التالية :
is-am-are
وكل فعل مساعد من هذول الثلاث يأخذ مايناسبه من الضمائر 
I<<<<<<<<<<am
she-he-it>>>>>>>>>>is
They-you-we<<<<<<<<<<<are*​*
*
*طيب متى نستخدم هذه الصيغة Be+going to؟*​*
*
*أولا : تستخدم هذه الصيغة للتعبير عن تخطيط مسبق لفكرة معينة أو شيء معين تود عمله في المستقبل .
أمثلة/Examples*​*
*
*Why didi you buy this paint?*​*
*
*I am going to paint my bedroom tomorrow *​*
*
*لماذا إشتريت هذا الطلاء؟*​*
*
*سأطلي غرفة البدروم غدا.*​*
*
*إذا لاحظنا الصيغة هنا كانت am going to ونلاحظ دائما أن الفعل الذي يتبع to يكون من المصدر أي في صيغته الأولى بدون إضافة أي شيء له وهذا مرأيناه هنا في المثال فبعد to أتى الفعل paint من مصدره بدون أي ملحقات أو إضافات .*​*
*
*^^^^^^^^*​*
*
*مثال آخر *​*
*
*Yaser is going to buy acar.*​*
*
*سيشتري ياسر سيارة .*​*
*
*وكما رأينا الصيغة is going to وبعدها مصدر الفعل .*​*
*
*إذا ياسر قد خطط مسبقا لأن يشتري سيارة ولذلك إستخدمن هذه الصيغة .*​*
*
*++++++++++++*​*
*
*ثانيا/ تستخدم هذه الصيغة للتنبؤ بشيء معين لأن يحدث في المستقبل .
أمثلة/Examples*​*
*
*according to weather report ,it is going to be cloudy tomorrow.*​*
*
*تبعا لتقرير النشرة الجوية فإنه ستصبح السماء مكثفة بالغيوم غدا .*​*
*
*إذا هذا تنبؤ شخصي تبعا لحالة النشرة الجوية.*​*
*
*^^^^^^^^
Watch out you are going to hurt your self.*​*
*
*إنتبه ستؤذي نفسك . إذا هنا تنبؤ من المتكلم للشخص بأنه سيؤذي نفسه إن إستمر على الوضع الذي هو فيه .(وضع مؤذي)*​*
*
*+++++++++++++++++*​*
*
*ثانيا/*​*
*
*Will+main verb*​*
*
*طبعا will هنا فعل مساعد ويليه مباشرة الفعل الرئيسي من مصدره بدون أي ملحقات أو إضافات أي في صيغته الأولى .*​*

*
*طيب متى نستخدم هذه الصيغة ؟*​*
*
*أولا/ تستخدم للتعبير عن الرغبة في عمل شيء معين.*​*
*
*أمثلة / Examples*​*
*
*The phone is ringing.
I will get it.
التلفون يرن.
أنا سأرد عليه .*​*
*
*إذا هنا الرغبة في الرد على التلفون .فنلاحظ willوبعدها الفعل من مصدره.*​*
*
*^^^^^^^^^*​*
*
*مثال آخر *​*
*
*A: I do not understand this problem.
B: Ask your teacher about it .She will help you.*​*
*
*أ: أنا لاأفهم هذه المشكلة .
ب: إسألي معلمتك عنها سوف تساعدك .*​*
*
*إذا المتحدث( ب ) متأكد عن رغبة المعلمة الشديدة للمساعدة . لذلك إستخدمنا هذه الصيغة .*​*
*
*ثانيا/ تستخدم هذه الصيغة أيضا للتنبؤ بشيء معين لأن يحدث في المستقبل .*​*
*
*أمثلة/Examples*​*
*
*according to weather report ,it willbe cloudy tomorrow.*​*
*
*تبعا لتقرير النشرة الجوية فإنه ستصبح السماء مكثفة بالغيوم غدا .*​*
*
*إذا هذا تنبؤ شخصي تبعا لحالة النشرة الجوية.
^^^^^^^^
Watch out you willhurt your self.*​*
*
*إنتبه ستؤذي نفسك . إذا هنا تنبؤ من المتكلم للشخص بأنه سيؤذي نفسه إن إستمر على الوضع الذي هو فيه .(وضع مؤذي)*​*
*
*+++++++++++++++++*​*
*
*لو لاحظنا هناك إستخدام مشترك بين الصيغتين 
Be+going to
will+main V*​*
*
*وهي التنبؤ بشيء معين..*​ 

* 



**الدرس الرابع عشر : زمن المستقبل المستمر 
future Progressive tense
ليوم يا أعزائي راح يكون درسنا عن النوع الثاني من سلسلة زمن المستقبل وهو زمن المستقبل المستمر ولو نلاحظ إن معنى الزمن واضح من إسمه ..والكتاب مبين من عنوانه ...والإستمرارية ماهي جديدة عليكم ..*​*

*
**************​*
*
*إذا ماذا نعني بزمن المستقبل المستمر؟
What do we mean by The Futre Tense?*​*
*
*هو الزمن الذي يشير ويعبر عن نشاط أو فعل معين سوف يحصل بإستمرارية معينة في وقت معين في المستقبل ..*​*
*
*يعني فعل مستمر لكن ليس لا ..في زمن الماضي ..ولا ..في زمن المضارع ..بل في زمن المستقبل ..أي أن الحدث لم يحدث بعد لكنه سوف يحدث في المستقبل من دون توقف لفترو معينة ((الإستمرارية )).

**كيف نصيغ زمن المستقبل المستمر؟
How to form The Future Progressive Tense?
طبعا عندنا صيغتين ولكم مطلق الحرية في إستخدام أي منهما لأنه لاتوجد شروط معينة ((كما في الدرس السابق)) تحتم علينا إستخدام هذه الصيغة أو أخرى ..
إذا الصيغتين تستخدم لنفس الغرض للتعبير عن إستمرارية حدث معين في المستقبل وكلاهما يؤدي نفس المعنى ..وهذا يعني معنى الصيغة الأولى=الصيغة الثانية..
الصيغة الأولى/ 
Will + Be+ V-ing
إذا لابد من توفر الفعل المساعد will ثم Be ثم الفعل الأساسي ملحوقا ب ing
وكما قلنا أن الصيغتين تستخدم للتعبير عن إستمرارية حدث معين في المستقبل 
أمثلة ../ 
I will begin to study at seven.You will come at eight .I will be studying when you come .
نفس المثال السابق اللي شرحته بالعربي.
مثال آخر 
Right now I am sitting in class. At this time tomorrow , I will be sitting in class.
أنا الآن أجلس في الفصل.غدا وفي نفس الوقت سأكون جالسا هنا .
***************
الصيغة الثانية/
is/am/are+going to+be+V-ing
إذا نستخدم إحدى الأفعال المساعدة الثلاثة is/am/are حسب الفاعل أو الضمير المسبق ثم going to التي تدل على شيء سيحدث في المستقبل ثم be ثم الفعل ملحوقا ب ing
مثـــــــــــــــال 
Don’t call me at nine because i won’t be home.I am going to be studying at the library.
لاتكلمني في التاسعة لأني لن أكون في البيت .سأكون أذاكر في المكتبة.
*********








*​*
*

​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (8 يونيو 2009)

*الدرس الخامس عشر: زمن المستقبل التام 
The Future Perfect tense
ماذا نعني بزمن المستقبل التام ؟ 
What do we mean by The Future Perfect tense
هو الزمن الذي يستخدم للإشارة إلى حدث معين أو حالة معينة ( سوف) تكتمل وتنتهي ( قبل) حدث آخر أو وقت معين في المستقبل .
إذا عندنا حدثين في المستقبل لكن واحد يسبق الثاني وينتهي ..طيب ولاننسى إن الحدثين ليست لا في الماضي ولا في المضارع وإنما في زمن المستقبل..
ملاحظة مهمة :-
الحدث الأول هو الذي نصيغه في زمن المستقبل التام ..وهذه نقطة مهمة يجب الإنتباه لها ...
كما أن الحدث الثاني نبدأه دائما بالعبارات الزمنية أو الوقتية مثل
By, when, وتعني عندما أو عند أو في حسب الجملة المهم أن تفيد الوقت أو الزمن
before , وتعني قبل 
by the time وتعني في الوقت الذي ...
طيب مارأيكم ناخذ مثال بالعربي على السريييييييييييييييييييع : 
يعني لو قلت أنا ((سأكون قد إنتهيت من عملي قبل أن تأتي)) 
عندنا هنا حدثين : الحدث الأول/الإنتهاء من العمل ((نضعه في زمن المستقبل التام))
الحدث الثاني : أن تأتي أنت عادة نضعه في زمن المضارع البسيط إن كان فعلا 
وسأكتب المثال للإنجليزية في الأمثلة القادمة..
كيف نصيغ زمن المستقبل التام؟
How to form the Future Perfect tense?
وهي صيغة واحدة لايختلف عليها إثنان :
Subject+ will+have+ past partciple
إذا أولا نضع الفاعل (( وكما نعرف من الدروس السابقة أن الفاعل قد يكون ضمير أو إسم ظاهر)) ثم نضع الفعل المساعد will ومن بعده فورا نضع الفعل have ((ويجب أن لانضع has لأن الفعل المساعد will لايأتي بعده غير الفعل من مصدره الرئيسي أي have وليس has )) ثم نضع الفعل في صيغته الثالثة ((أي الأفعال التي أخذناها مسبقا في الجدول))
++++++++++++++
أمثلة / Examples
المثال اللي شرحته قبل وهو 
I will have finished my work before you arrive.
((سأكون قد إنتهيت من عملي قبل أن تأتي)) 
عندنا هنا حدثين : الحدث الأول/الإنتهاء من العمل ((نضعه في زمن المستقبل التام))
الحدث الثاني : أن تأتي أنت عادة نضعه في زمن المضارع البسيط إن كان فعلا 
مثال 2 
She will have left by the time her parents get here.
ستكون قد غادرت في الوقت الذي يأتي والديها فيه.
الحدث الأول وهو في زمن المستقبل التام : مغادرة الفتاة
الحدث الثاني وهو في المضارع البسيط: مجيء والديها 
مثال3
I will graduate in يونية.I will see you in يولية. By the next time I see you Iwill have graduated.
سوف أتخرج في شهر جون. وسأراك في شهر جولاي. في المرة القادمة التي سأرها فيك سأكون قد تخرجت.
مثال 4 
I will have finished my homework by the time I go out tonight.
سأكون قد إنتهيت من واجبي المنزلي في الوقت الذي سأخرج فيه الليلة.
الحدث الأول وهو في زمن المستقبل التام : الإنتهاء من حل الواجب
الحدث الثاني وهو في المضارع البسيط: الخروج من المنزل.
++++++++++++++++
متى نستخدم زمن المستقبل التام ؟
When to use the Future Perfect tense?وكما قلت سابقا في التعريف وهو إستخدام واحد / للإشارة إلى حدث معين أو حالة معينة ( سوف) تكتمل وتنتهي ( قبل) حدث آخر أو وقت معين في المستقبل




الموضوع منقول للاستفادة*​


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يونيو 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال يا بريسكلا 

ميررررسى كتير ليكى على الكورس الرائع


ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## white rose (9 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يباركك و يبارك تعبك يا بريسكلا

موضوع رائع و مفيد كتير

اتمنى انو كتير يستفادو منو*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال يا بريسكلا
> 
> ميررررسى كتير ليكى على الكورس الرائع
> 
> ...



*ميرسى كوكو لمرورك
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *الرب يباركك و يبارك تعبك يا بريسكلا
> 
> موضوع رائع و مفيد كتير
> 
> اتمنى انو كتير يستفادو منو*


*
ميرسى كتير وايت روز
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (9 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومتكامل يا بريسكلا*
*وبينفع ناس كتييييرة *
*شكرا الك على ها الافادة الرائعة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## جيلان (9 يونيو 2009)

*بجد بجد مجهود راااااائع فعلا
ميرسى يا احلى بريس
وهكمل قرايته بروقان بعد الامتحان صراحة ههههههههههههه*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومتكامل يا بريسكلا*
> *وبينفع ناس كتييييرة *
> *شكرا الك على ها الافادة الرائعة*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **​



*ميرسى كتير جوجو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *بجد بجد مجهود راااااائع فعلا
> ميرسى يا احلى بريس
> وهكمل قرايته بروقان بعد الامتحان صراحة ههههههههههههه*



*هههههههههههههه
اوكى يا ماى جيجى
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى وتخلصى​*


----------



## كوك (10 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على معلومه*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 يونيو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على معلومه*_
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



*ميرسى لمرورك كوك
نورت الموضوع​*


----------

